# I didn't see it coming...



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Maddie leaped out of the back seat window of our SUV. It was less than 1/2 way down. I saw it happen (I was still in the car & it happened so fast)...she was superdog...front paws in front of her and all. She cleared the window & landed on all fours. 

Thank goodness we were parked & hubby was right outside...talking to someone she knows is a dog person.

She's going to give me a heart attack!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I am so glad that the ordeal ended safely! What a scare!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

What a scare. Thank goodness she us okay!!!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

She should have been in her seat belt. But wasn't. We were just running across town (5 minutes) to let Tracy in the gate. Maddie caught sight of her & the next thing I know...gone like a deer jumping a fence.

Scared the crap out of me & I won't make that mistake again.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

The truck window is only down far enough that Bayne can get his nose out, no way is he ever going to jump out. I don't like seeing cars going down the road with dogs head way out the window. My Dad saw a dog get blinded by a rock in the eye, I just cringe when I see dogs heads blowing in the wind. 

I can't buckle Bayne in, he slithers out of the harness, I think he is a descendant of Houdini (he got out of straightjackets.)


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

When I was a child, my mother had my shih tzu in the car with her, on a chain leash, parked at a school field. I was walking across the field, when suddenly Cubby was running towards me. He had seen me, and broke the chain, and jumped out the window. He was only ten pounds!

Two weeks ago I was at Kohl's and saw a dog in a car across the parking lot, I told my kids, lets drive over there that dog is going to jump out. By the time I got there, the dog was gone, I saw it running through the parking lot. I got out of my car and started after it, it ran to the first set of doors, and then the second set, which opened up automatically. He then ran into Kohl's. I ran in, and went to one of the cashier's to ask to broadcast it over the loud speaker. Other people were trying to figure out where he went. Would you believe he found his owner! It was like he knew exactly where to go.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Deb_Bayne said:


> The truck window is only down far enough that Bayne can get his nose out, no way is he ever going to jump out. I don't like seeing cars going down the road with dogs head way out the window. My Dad saw a dog get blinded by a rock in the eye, I just cringe when I see dogs heads blowing in the wind.
> 
> I can't buckle Bayne in, he slithers out of the harness, I think he is a descendant of Houdini (he got out of straightjackets.)


I don't even like them doing that, with electric windows, I have heard of dog accidentally putting their paws of the button and rolling down the window, or choking themselves by rolling it up. PLease make sure your safety locks are on.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Terry*

Terry

I am so glad that MADDIE IS SAFE!! I often worry about that when we are behind someone with a dog in back of their SUV!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I have a puppy from a flat coat litter who was a little sound sensitive she was the perfect match for this middle aged couple with no children who lived in NYC so I sent her to them. They adore her and they have really done great socializing her... she hasn't had a problem with sounds... but one day they were driving down the road in the middle of NYC in their Mercedes convertible and Shana heard something and jumped out of the window of the car... right over her mothers shoulder out the front passenger window... being the well trained girl she is... she went and sat on the sidewalk until her parents (now in a panic) came to get her... the thing is that convertibles are so much noisier than regular cars that the family decided that this was just not going to work so they put Shana back in the car and drove directly to the Mercedes dealership where they allowed Shana to "test drive" an assortment of cars and they left having bought a new Mercedes SUV just for Shana. 

I think they should have adopted her breeder

I am so glad your girl is safe, things like this happen... live and learn


----------



## mrmooseman (Aug 12, 2011)

Thats why I never have the window down enough for Moose to do that. Enough for his head, not his whole body. He jumped out of the bf's truck window once because he was so excited to see someone. He was parked to, but for some reason, it's my biggest fear that it will happen when we're driving. He also scratched the truck.. but I was told "it looked like he was flying!".


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh my goodness - crazy flying Maddie!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Shalva said:


> I have a puppy from a flat coat litter who was a little sound sensitive she was the perfect match for this middle aged couple with no children who lived in NYC so I sent her to them. They adore her and they have really done great socializing her... she hasn't had a problem with sounds... but one day they were driving down the road in the middle of NYC in their Mercedes convertible and Shana heard something and jumped out of the window of the car... right over her mothers shoulder out the front passenger window... being the well trained girl she is... she went and sat on the sidewalk until her parents (now in a panic) came to get her... the thing is that convertibles are so much noisier than regular cars that the family decided that this was just not going to work so they put Shana back in the car and drove directly to the Mercedes dealership where they allowed Shana to "test drive" an assortment of cars and they left having bought a new Mercedes SUV just for Shana.
> 
> I think they should have adopted her breeder
> 
> I am so glad your girl is safe, things like this happen... live and learn


I guess you really did do a great job at matching her up with her owners. Thanks for making me smile.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

How scary is that! I am so glad she is ok.
I was visiting my neighbors couple weeks ago, when Tucker (yellow lab) heard my voice he run the stairs from basement and jumped over a baby gate to greet me. I was in shock, had to sit down right at the entrance door.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Deb_Bayne said:


> I can't buckle Bayne in, he slithers out of the harness, I think he is a descendant of Houdini (he got out of straightjackets.)


Molly has been getting out of her harness too and I had no idea how she was doing it. Today I caught her in the act and she froze, like she was thinking "oh crap"


----------



## Mosby's Mom (Oct 19, 2011)

I actually met a guy at the vet recently who's lab was there for xrays - she had jumped out of his moving truck window, causing him to get into a head-on collision! Luckily both dog and owner survived, but that poor lab had a lot of road burn


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

That was not how I thought that was going to end! Thank goodness it ended better than I thought :curtain:


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Reece did that once. We were stopped at a red light when she spotted a cat then jumped out the back window of our car and took off after it. Tucker sat there staring out the window like "Where are you going!? That's bad!!" Jon jumped out of the car and ran after her. Luckily we weren't on a main road or anything! 

That's the day we stopped rolling our windows down in the back.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

*Lesson learned!*

As Shalva said "live & learn". You'd think after 4 goldens, I'd wouldn't make such a stupid mistake.

Maddie has also rolled the electric windows down by herself, so the lock is always on. I really don't know how she did it, but I'm never going to give her the opportunity again. I'm just very thankful she didn't get hurt (or worse .


----------

